# Ruger MKIII vs Browning Buckmark



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Thinking about getting a .22 pistol for plinking/hunting and definatly don't want a revolver. I have looked around a little bit at these two pistols. What's your guys opinion?


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a Browning Buckmark and like it. Never had a Ruger Mark III so cannot comment. Take vare...
Joe


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have had a Ruger Mark II since about '92 and love it. It's seen alot of use, probably over 10,000 rds through it and it is still pretty accurate. I haven't heard of anything wrong with a Browning Buckmark either, but I would buy another Ruger in a second.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I have Ruger markII in Stainless with bull barrel, I couldn't be happier with it. I know several people who shoot Buckmarks and really like them, you can't go wrong with either. Just buy the one you like best. I bought the Ruger because I've always been a little bit partial to their products, I really like the clean lines that Ruger firearms typically have. Both are very accurate little plinking/hunting guns, though most people that I know who shoot both tend to think that the Brownings are usually a hair more accurate although finding the ammo that best shoots in your gun is the main thing.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have the Ruger Mark III Hunter and I love it. I have shot both pistols and they are both fine guns, but I find the Ruger to be a bit more refined. Plus it has more after market options. You won't be dissappointed with either choice!!! Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a few MKIII's and like them alot, both have had all the VQ upgrades that I dont think are avaiable for the Browning. I have never shot a Buckmark but dont like how they feel in my hand. I have a bud who's opnion I hold in high regards that is all about the Brownings though. I think there both good guns, more aftermarket stuff for the Ruger. Gott go with what feels best to you.

YMMV

These 2 get used alot.


----------



## GhettoSportsman (Sep 30, 2009)

Many years ago, when I decided to buy my first 22 pistol I was considering these same two. I liked the trigger on the Buckmark better than the Ruger so I bought that one. I found out right away that I had to carry a set of Allen wrenches as the Buckmark would start jamming after the first mag was shot. I know I must of had a lemon since many are extremely happy with there's. I took it back to my gunshop (where I bought it at the time) and the gunsmiths went over it. Well long story short I returned it and got the Ruger! I never could get the Buckmark to be able to shoot more than one mag before it needed to be wrenched. The Ruger just plain shoots!!! Pretty much anything I feed it is very accurate and no need to carry wrenches! I've been a happy camper ever since!


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

One of the things I did to both my Rugers was to have the bolts jeweled, the blued one would stove pipe when it started to get dirty, say after 200 rounds. After I had the bolt jeweled the issue went away. I think that the jeweling helps carry enough oil on the bolt that it helps run easer. Im not sure how long I could run them w/o cleaning but I bet its over 1000 rounds, mine just dont jam, stovepipe nothing. Its amazing how well they run, and the more I shoot them the better they seem to run.


----------



## RES283 (Sep 1, 2008)

Buy the one that fits your hand the best. Both are outstanding. I have both, shoot the Browning more. Have never had either jam or need to be taken apart while shooting. Have put thousands of rounds through both, and both will shoot anything you feed them. Browning is a bit more accurate. With the Browning even my daughter (who doesn't shoot much) can hit a single kernel of corn at 40 feet.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I shoot a Mark II 6 7/8" competition with Williams fiber optic sights. I can hit a gatorade bottle off-hand at 75 yards. Pretty accurate for a pistol!

Never had a jam with the Ruger as well. My buddy bought a Buckmark and had problems with jamming at first, but after it was broken in it's been great. 

Both are excellent guns. I just like the way the Ruger grip fit my hand.


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes, I too have the MK.III, 22/45, 6 7/8 bull, only 300 rds ben threw her, CCI, Windchester supperx, or Stingers, does not like thunderbolt ammo, I'am sold on it, will be handed down when I die, akeep on shootig :chillin:


----------

